# Thousand Sons Dreadnought conversion



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

After receiving a couple AoBR dreadnoughts I decided to make one of them into a Thousand Sons theme. Here's what I have so far. 
















and here's some items that i still want to use









and updated pictures already
here's the banner that will go on top:

















And the Dreadnought itself:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome, I love the rising sun design as well as the CCW! Very nice very nice!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I definitely like it. The claws look like they might be a bit big but it's probably the angle.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

That's a nice conversion. The TK bits really suit the TS.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Awsome, Just one thing. Drill the gun barrels!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's coming on nicely, looking forward to seeing it with barrels drilled, mould lines removed and some paint on it! +rep


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

Update on the Dreadnought:


































And here's the beginning on the painting process: 









any suggestion on what to do with the CCW?


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

Love it. Great use of parts I never would have thought of (like the marine back from the tank sprue). The CC weapon only looks too big from the front. The side pics make it look fine. Realistically though, the best way to make the CC weapon look more proportional would be to elongate the legs of the dread.


----------



## Bulganzi (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW! Another one added to my favorites


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing conversion. I can't wait to see the final product. Green stuff does need a little clean-up arround the head area. It not as smooth and clean as the other parts. Otherwise, excellent work!


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah i'm having some problems with the green stuff in those areas since its a really small place to get into. Plus its hard to tell when its smooth or not. 

All in all I guess at some point i'm just going to have to decide that enough is enough and hope i got it smooth. Here's hoping, no updates yet though since term papers are killing me.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

nice job l like the sarcophagus goug use of the tank driver back


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice conversion! 

I am not 100% sold on the DCCW either, nor am I too up with the Tsons fluff but I would have thought something that looked like an enormous force weapon would look super cool.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome job on the conversion. +rep


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking good! I like how you tried to keep it like the FW one with your own little twist. That way people can relate to something so they know where your going with it but at the same time not mimicking the FW completely!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow that's an excellent conversion. It really captures the feel of the TS. Plus rep.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, very very nice work, love the use of the ork choppa's, the trminator torso, and definitly the use of the back to front chaos torso.

really does capture the look of the TS with the tomb kings bits, and great use of plasticard aswell, youve done some great work here that definitly deserves rep.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This is a really good way of making a neat looking model out of the AoBR Dread, have some rep!


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

Thread resurrection! Arise! 

Update on the Dreadnought, I think this is the final build before painting.


























I took advice and changed the claws around, any better?

















and a bit of painting done, not too much but its something.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice... i'm now sold on the claw. Great work!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm really loving this build and only sad about it since I wouldn't have the Tomb Kings bits to do something similar myself. The claw looks amazing now and the metla arm just looks so much meaner like a melta should.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Very well done on the claw, it looks 10 times better now. I am also really digging the banner, so good job. +rep


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow pretty fantastic conversion. the use of the shoulder pad and tank gunner torso are pretty cool. can you tell me what parts you used as the claws. seriously 1K sons-ish great job +rep


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

The claw is really nice. All in all, a great conversion.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

paint it, we demands it!
looking great!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice looking. +rep for a very good conversion.

One suggestion. The smoke stacks look a little odd. I would suggest cutting off the existing smoke stack, and moving the added pieces down. Right now it kinda looks like you just plopped it on top of the existing stacks.

Other than that, fantastic conversion!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Kudos and commendations on the excellent work! :clapping:

Just a thought- Ever consider hanging some form of loincloth below the sarcophagus to have it match the rubric marines?


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

mcmuffin: The claw parts are three Ork choppas from the boyz sprue filed down a bit, and the top claw is from the new Chaos Marines upgrade sprue.

Deneris: I have tried to do the loincloth thing, but it just doesn't look right to me, it seems to drag the whole model down to the ground if you know what I mean.

hope that answers the questions :victory: I'm going to try and get more work done on it in a couple weeks when schools good and over with.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the conversion. Not big into SMs but TS is touched by Chaos so they are alright me. +rep from me.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like that, quite a bit actually. You have managed to make the model feel very Tzeentchian and very much looking like something one would see in a Tson army. Well done so far, look forward to the finished product.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah that claw looks miles better. Its amazing how its barely different from the original, but looks way better.


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

painting update! Got a lot done in the past few hours

here she is with just a base of mordian blue









and here she is after a black wash and some weathering.

















oh yeah and a banner update too


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking really good so far, keep it up! Gonna be intresting seeing this one progressk:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

definatly keeping my eyes on this one looking great


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking good, cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Turning out quite well so far.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the weathering and paint chips so far. Effect technique :victory:


----------

